# Historic Moments in Photographs



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Here are 30+ historic moments captured in photographs...http://www.boredpanda.com/historic-photos/


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool Seabreeze!  :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Fantastic I love historic photos...thanks SB..I;ve seen some before, but others not!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pics Sea. Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

Boy, just looking at those four guys painting the Eiffel tower on top of each other gives me the chills. Not much safety equipment in sight.  A great collection SB! Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel faint!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2021)

In England, no one took much notice of the John Lennon quotation that later set off a media frenzy in America. Chalk it up to a fundamental difference in religious outlook between Britain and America, or to a fundamental difference in sense of humuor. Whatever the reason, it was only after the American press got hold of his words some five months later that the John Lennon comment that first appeared in the _London Evening Standard _on March 4, 1966, erupted into the “Bigger than Jesus” scandal that brought a semi-official end to the giddy phenomenon known as Beatlemania......

https://mholloway63.wordpress.com/2...d-on-march-4th-john-lennons-quote-went-viral/


----------

